# Eye Sty refuses to go away!



## kimmietrinh (May 5, 2010)

I don't know how to heck to get rid of this stubborn sty. 

Background: Around the 11th last month, my eyelid became red and slightly irritated. I checked in with the ER doc, and he suggested it was allergies. Fast forward a few days, it started swelling. Around this time I was under stress since it was the final weeks of school. It got bigger and more red. I did warm compresses only once at night. I didn't think too much of it because I was busy worrying about school. School ends, and I fully freak out because it's still there! I've been doing warm green tea bag compresses, OTC Stye eye drops from Rite Aid religiously for almost a week. I finally got a whitehead to pop up big enough, and since the swelling was starting to droop, I decided to lance it myself since it is external (sterile everything). A little pus came out,  but nothing else. Continued with the warm compresses, the swelling has gone down a lot, but there is still a red bump right smack in the middle. I lanced it Friday night. One scab has fell off to review the still there bump. I believe it was a result of my old contacts since that left contact  irritated the crap outta me the first day it started. I've stopped eye  makeup usage and I hardly ever rub or touch my eyes. (I work in a  hospital with direct patient contact.)

Have any of you guys had a stubborn sty like this? It's been almost 3 weeks, and I miss wearing my contacts. My glasses are 5 years old! I'm debating whether or not to wait for an extra 7 days for the healing process, or to finally cave in and see an eye specialist. I've read online and it seems like the only remedies are antibiotics, warm compresses, and lancing. This is my first sty ever!


----------



## ruthless (May 11, 2010)

I had a sty that took WEEKS to go away-in the end I had an eyelash that grew through it!!

I see this post is older and no one responded , how is your eye now?


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I had a sty that took WEEKS to go away-in the end I had an eyelash that grew through it!!

I see this post is older and no one responded , how is your eye now?_

 
Yep... I have as well and it sucks! 

Is it possible that it's an ingrown eyelash? 
Most of the time a stye will go away on it's own. For stubborn ones, opthalmic antibiotic ointments applied to the base of the lashes is a possibility (erythromycin is usually first line treatment but for especially stubborn cases your doctor can prescribe an antibiotic/steroid combo.)  Just DON'T use any eye makeup until it clears up so that you don't reinfect yourself. 

HTH!!!

DISCLAIMER*** As a pharmacist, this is my personal opinion as far as treatment options. It can be taken with a grain of salt. Everyone is different and therefore can make their own decisions. I love medicine and helping people and giving ideas, etc...


----------



## xFlossy (May 11, 2010)

I heard just rubbing a gold ring on it will make them go away.


----------



## dianerdoll (Aug 15, 2010)

I recently had one it lasted about a week. I asked a pharmacist for treatment recommendations and she said the products they market for sty's don't really do much, the only thing she recommended was the warm compresses. For the most part they come and go on their own.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xFlossy* 

 
_I heard just rubbing a gold ring on it will make them go away._

 
My Parents did this to me once - I had once for like 3 weeks - tried salt baths and everything to get rid of it. Once they rubbed a gold ring on it, it cleared up. Weird.


----------



## Amby79 (Oct 21, 2013)

Crazy, I was searching online because I have a sty that won't go away. I think it was irritated when I got my makeup done and its been there since. I'm going to try the hot compress and hope for the best.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi! If you have a sty that takes too long to disappear, you may want to consider to consult a doctor. It can be a bacterial infection and won't be treated unless you will take antibiotics. Sometimes, it may require operation too. I think the best way to prevent sty is by cleaning your eye brushes regularly and don't rub your eyes.


----------

